
Scientists find mysterious galaxies that don't have any dark matter - hongzi
https://www.mnn.com/earth-matters/space/stories/scientists-find-myserious-galaxies-dont-have-any-dark-matter
======
hongzi
Nature Astronomy paper:
[https://www.nature.com/articles/s41550-019-0930-9](https://www.nature.com/articles/s41550-019-0930-9)

